# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.1.4. LG Factory Repair feature has been released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa PRO v.1.1.4 is out!  *LG Factory Repair feature has been released!*  Medusa PRO v.1.1.4 Release Notes:  *Added LG Factory Repair feature!*
 You can try to repair LG devices via eMMC by using original LG firmware  * («*.tot", "*.kdz" and "*.dz" versions of firmware are supported!).
This feature can be useful in case, if you haven’t got the working  device to prepare Repair file or haven’t got a chance to read out Full  flash; or device you want to repair currently is not supported.*Fixed and improved Content Extractor:*
  - Fixed GUI delay while analyzing contacts, SMS and pictures.
  - Fixed issue with contacts’ export to VCF file.
  - Increased stability of FS analysis.
  - Increased speed of FS reading and parsing directly from the device.*Added Win XP SP3 support (in test mode).**Made some GUI changes.**Updated repair file for LG LS991 (please re-download SRF file).**All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the Software)*  ** NOTE: not all versions of firmware contain necessary partitions for repairing! Try to write different firmware.*  Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair! 
 [YOUTUBE]pGvVjqx_G0o[/YOUTUBE] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

